# Anyone use Just1Shirt?



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone used Just1Shirt Fulfillment service? I know their owner used to post on here so I checked out the site and talked to him over email at the beginning of summer about moving my site over.

I have it all set up, but now I can't get any kind of an email response from them. About 6 emails over the last 2 months have gone unanswered, so I don't want to move my site over until I know I can communicate with them for customer service issues.

For anyone who has used them, is this typical or are they on vacation or something?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

thesm2group said:


> Has anyone used Just1Shirt Fulfillment service? I know their owner used to post on here so I checked out the site and talked to him over email at the beginning of summer about moving my site over.
> 
> I have it all set up, but now I can't get any kind of an email response from them. About 6 emails over the last 2 months have gone unanswered, so I don't want to move my site over until I know I can communicate with them for customer service issues.
> 
> For anyone who has used them, is this typical or are they on vacation or something?


If its typical or not why would you want to do business with someone that will not correspond with you, especially over 2 months? I'd be looking for someone else to help me grow my business and to work with. The key word is with. Whom ever you choose you both need a comfort level with the other party thus you can concentrate on your business, not spending all your time worrying and doing what you are paying someone to do for you.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

studog79 said:


> If its typical or not why would you want to do business with someone that will not correspond with you, especially over 2 months? I'd be looking for someone else to help me grow my business and to work with. The key word is with. Whom ever you choose you both need a comfort level with the other party thus you can concentrate on your business, not spending all your time worrying and doing what you are paying someone to do for you.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


Well, the main reason I haven't just moved on is time and money. Their prices are very reasonable. More importantly, I have spent a great deal of time getting my designs uploaded to their site and making my website function with theirs. To switch now would add a couple of weeks of development time on before I can open my new site...I am willing to give them a little extra time because of this. Also, I thought they had a really good reputation and every time I have contacted them before, they have gotten back to me right away.

But you are right, the level of service I am getting right now is beyond unacceptable.


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

In the interest of full digression, they did respond to one email several weeks ago. I am not trying to make them look bad here with this post, I am just hoping someone else who uses them can reassure me or provide me with a better way to contact them. I just have a hard time believing a company that seemed to provide excellent service several months ago would be the complete opposite right now.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

thesm2group said:


> I just have a hard time believing a company that seemed to provide excellent service several months ago would be the complete opposite right now.


I don't know this company, at all, but companies that provide great customer service a few months ago can, and do, crash and burn. The last to know will be the customers so the company can hang on until the last possible second.

We've seen it play out here in the threads before with more than one company. This economy does not help, so believe it can happen. Of course, I do not know this company, so can't speak specifically to your situation with it, but am speaking generally. Companies fold, right before they, they spiral downward. Sometimes even current customers are left with no merchandise after just paying the same week. Sad, but true. 

If someone does not respond, I'd highly recommend moving on. Responding to the customer, or potential customer, should be a very high priority.

Just imagine you set up whatever it is you are looking for, pay, and this happens. 

I'd never risk it. Ever. I want someone who is top notch all the way around. If you don't use someone good the first time, your job just got twice as expensive when you have to hire someone else the second time. That's without the time lost, and aggravation, and possible customer on your end as well looking at you for explanations you just don't have.

Pay a little more if it gets you better service. There is a happy medium. Best regards to you.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Pay a little more if it gets you better service. There is a happy medium. Best regards to you.


I totally agree with this if you want to run a business, not a hobby. Most on here use the words "looking for cheapest" instead of looking for the best for my money or best quality. Being penny wise and pound foolish is a disaster for anyone that wants to last as a business. 

We just started printing for someone where before they came to us the price was great but they had to refund 75 orders out of 1 batch because they were not cured properly. and the ink was washing out after the 1st washing.


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

Well the owner has gotten back to me 2 times already this morning after another email. This was the level of service I was expecting after talking to him before. He said my emails were going somewhere else before. Regardless, I am going to give him a chance but thanks to everyone for the advise.


----------



## justmark (Apr 12, 2008)

Evedently I have not received your emails. please email me mark[USER=30683]@JUST1[/USER]shirt.com or give me a call. I would be happy to help you.

Mark


----------



## justmark (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not know ehere you were sending the emails but it was not to me. On my site i have my email as well as our toll free phone # i can always be rechead and respond to all emails. If your site is thru piki then i do not get the emails and email is the only way of contacting them. All that i do for them is fulfil there orders.


----------

